

Please help with market validation: Mail Order Coffee - dutchrapley
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8TGX8LX

======
dutchrapley
Thanks for filling out the survey! Keep 'em coming. I'm not about to begin
roasting and selling coffee, but looking to build a platform for craft
roasters to get a presence/shopping cart online; and to also help those who
enjoy good coffee find good coffee.

Before I head down this path, I'm curious - would/do people order coffee
online?

Like some, I have at least 4 local roasters 10 minutes from me. Part of me
thinks, "people would just buy local coffee." I also think, "No one limits
themselves to just local beer."

I think the biggest hurdle, and this is more for the merchants, is shipping.

Thoughts? Suggestions?

